# The bad news continue



## Andi (Jun 22, 2006)

at least I lost my optimism for now again. My bf (check this thread first if you havenÂ´t read it first)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...28LONG%29.html

well first I got a call from my bf today saying he will be taken to the hospital in New Dehli for a couple of days to undergo further testings (he has been doing the insulin shots for 3 days, and his glucose levels were not controllable. His blood sugar would even increase to over 450 after the meal and after the shot! he constantly had to up the dose and it still didnÂ´t work as well

then he called me again and said theyÂ´re flying him back to the US TODAY to find out whatÂ´s wrong! At first they were gonna wait till heÂ´s stabilized (he lost a lot of weight and is not really in a good condition, but I guess well enough to fly him back) but now theyÂ´re flying him back the same day. I feel suspicious, like do they suspect something worse than diabetes? I know I shouldnÂ´t think of the worst but there are other diseases that are worse than diabetes that can cause hyperglycaemia as well.

Well he said theyÂ´re gonna cancel my plane ticket that he had booked for me to come see him in India for 3 weeks. theyÂ´re doing it through military so heÂ´s at least getting his money back. he said heÂ´s gonna wait till things clear up and then book a new ticket for me to the US. he said "donÂ´t worry youÂ´re gonna get to see me, whether itÂ´s in the hospital or somewhere else. but you canÂ´t stay as long as 3 weeks cause now IÂ´m gonna have to pay for it"...meaning in India I could have stayed somewhere for free but not in the US.

so I donÂ´t even know whatÂ´s going on. I canÂ´t handle any more bad news, IÂ´m under enough stress as it is. I know I have a bad way to deal with bad news but I already had a bad feeling too when my younger brother went to the hospital with head aches and got back being diagnosed with leukaemia.

well IÂ´ll keep you guys updated. IÂ´m gonna go bang my head against the wall now so I stop to worry about this all


----------



## Leony (Jun 22, 2006)

{{{{HUGS}}}}

I'll keep you and your bf in my prayers Andi.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Zoey (Jun 22, 2006)

OMG Andi that is just awful,I hope everything works out!

I can totally understand you are going crazy with worries!

*Hugs*


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your bf Andi! I will pray that everything works out! I think its okay to be worried because you love him!! Try to be strong though, cause he needs you! I can't imagine what you are going through. I'm not very good at handling bad news either! I always think worse case possible! Keep us posted and let us know how he is doing


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 22, 2006)

that's terrible. I hope it'll all go well when he goes back to the US.

We all think of you here on MUT


----------



## Andi (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks, girls.

on top of that I just got a call from my overprotective dad and I wasnÂ´t even gonna tell him about this. but he was talking about my internship/studying schedule for summer and said "blabla...and then youÂ´re going to india" and I said "no dad thatÂ´s cancelled" and told him the story.

well first thing that comes to his mind is "so heÂ´s probably staying in the US" and I said yes. then he goes "But youÂ´re not too much in love with him, right"




...I know him and what he meant by that was: Forget this guy and keep on studying. You canÂ´t worry about anything right now cause the only important thing in your life is school. thatÂ´s what you should be thinking about 24/7

itÂ´s awesome to have such a supportive father who cares so much about my feelings


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* itÂ´s awesome to have such a supportive father who cares so much about my feelings



Ah...parents



I can see where your dad's coming from, studying medicine isn't like high school,is it?



And you'd sure be better off without all these problems, but hey, you really love your bf so you wanna be there for him. I guess your dad just doesn't realize this, which is too bad.Anyway, I hope it all works out, keep us posted.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Arielle,Oh sweetheart i am sorry to hear about everything that's happened.You must be upset and sick with worry.I think you BF is very lucky to have such a caring and loyal gf,you really are a honey.

About your bf's conditon...i am sure that with all the proper tests they will be able to come to a conclusion about his condtion after further tests.Meanwhile i know that you're out of your mind with worry.Sorry to hear about your Father's attitude,he probably doesn't want anything or anyone to come between you are your studies.

I know its easier said than done sweetie,but try not to think the worst.I am sure with the proper medical treatment he will be fine,he is young and strong to start with so he has a great chance of recovering.You just have to try and be strong in the meantime.Difficult i know.

Meanwhile we will all be thinking about you and hoping your bf will be ok.Please keep us updated.Try not to bang your lovely head of a wall and take some deep breaths and know that you and he will work through this together in the end.I wish him and full recovery and i wish you all the best.Love and Hugs.Px


----------



## KellyB (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry that this is such a difficult time for you. I wish I had some great words of inspiration right now. Just know that you are in my thoughts and we are always here to "listen"


----------



## redrocks (Jun 22, 2006)

Hang in there girl! Things will turn out OK with your boyfriend.

I'll keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

HUGS!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm sorry that s all happening. I know a few people with diabetes and sometimes it gets bad because of stress and depression. Eating wrong foods at the wrong times are the major pitfalls. I think it's all going to be Ok until he gets settled. He must be under a lot of pressure not knowing what's going to happen.

((hugs))


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 22, 2006)

My prayers will be for you and your bf. Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 22, 2006)

so sorry to hear that andrea. i hope your b/f gets better and its nothing serious. dont worry about ur father... some father dont understand escp with there little girls.


----------



## Andi (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks everybody. I guess IÂ´ll just have to wait till I hear from him again, I hope the docs work fast and find out whatÂ´s wrong.

If I just knew when and where IÂ´ll get to see him...and if IÂ´ll get to see him at all!!!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 22, 2006)

aaw I'm sorry hun! I'll keep you two in my prayers.. *hugs*

And i'm sure your daddy only meens the best for his little girl



he probably was shocked himself and didn't understand..


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't worry, you will of course get to see your boyfriend again. Everything seems more terrible than it is(and, granted, it is very rough now) because it is magnified by great physical distance, which can only leave you feeling that more helpless about your boyfriend's uncertain condition...When you are with him again, you'll feel better--at least to be able to touch him again, to hold him, to hear and see his doctors first person...will be a great relief. And his tests can't remain swirling in mystery forever...sooner or later(hopefully sooner)his condition will be accuartely diagnosed, and you and he can move on and adjust your lives from there. Waiting is really among the hardest parts...the wait WILL end though, I promise.

Until then (and after)know that everyone here supports you and your boyfriend and your pursuit of a long, healthy and happy life together. To me it still sounds like this is diabetes your boyfriend has,complicated by stress/depression(I am diabetic too, type 1; PM me any time you like)so they have not managed to stablelize him---yet. Sometimes it takes time! Anyway, *hugs* to you, and hang in there.



(So sorry I didn't respond to your first diabetes thread; I found this one before it.But again, please PM me for any personal info regarding the condition.)


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok. Just now read this post. Andrea, stop it. Shawn does not have Leukemia. Just stop it. Calm down. Take a breath. The reason they got him the hell out of India is probably because the Spitals there are Sh*t..and they don't want to take any chances. Boy, somebody did not want him there nor you to visit him in India. Don't panic. He is freaking out big time right now prob thinking he might die and his entire future (read financial future) just went down the toilet. He's probably hella scared about losing you, thinking, how in the hell am I going to support this woman now that my future just got flushed and boy do I feel Sick, and Boy I'm I scared, and Boy this F***ing Sucks right now. When this happens to some people, men especially, they really freak out. He needs a rock right now. Be his rock. Remain calm (even if you are






inside) and feel like bursting out crying.

Keep in touch often and be loving, supportive, strong. You have to be strong for th both of you now. And don't worry about having a place to stay in Texas when you go visit him. Something will work out. Heck, we'll take up a donation here at MUT and get you a motel room somewhere or something. Or we'll donate our air miles to you or something. Keep strong, honey.


----------



## Saints (Jun 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your bf, hope he gets better soon


----------



## Angl Baby (Jun 22, 2006)

I will keep you and you bf in my prayers, everything will be fine. ** Hugs from me**


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 22, 2006)

Hang in there, Andi. EVerything's gonna be alright.


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're so stressed out, Andrea. You and your boyfriend will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2006)

Sending you a great big hug!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 23, 2006)

I am sorry that you are going through a difficult time and pray that your bf gets the care he needs. We are here for you.


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hugs to you sweetheart! I'm so sorry things are getting any better yet. Well they say bad things come in 3's but I hope nothing else bad happens for you chick xxx


----------



## Andi (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks guys, sorry I couldn't reply back earlier. no news from Shawn yet. I am keeping my cell with me at all times so I don't miss any calls, heck I even take it with me when I go pee






Elisabeth&amp;SierraWren, I'll PM you sometime tomorrow, I've planned to spend a whole day with a friend of mine so I don't have to sit around and worry. I am too upset to study anyway as I can barely concentrate on anything.

thanks everybody for their kind words and support!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 23, 2006)

andi, i am soooo sorry. i'm sure he'll be fine and think of it this way: he's gonna be in a country with great doctors and he'll get treated much better over here than over there. keep us posted. in the meantime, you and shawn will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Maja (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry Andi! I know it's tough, but hang in there! I'll keep you both in my thoughts!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking forward to your P.M.....Aren't you on school break yet? Or is it still in a few weeks yet? Oh, man, now I can't wait for your P.M.!!!


----------



## charish (Jun 23, 2006)

oh i'm so sorry. that's horrible. I hope everything will be ok and you'll both find out that he's doing better. so sorry.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 23, 2006)

Awwww....goodness sweetie. I don't have much advice except hang in there. You and yours are in my prayers and thoughts. Take care of you and try (yea right) not to stress too much over this. Atleast he's back in the U.S....as for dad, he sounds a bit like a dad to me. Take that one with a grain of salt, but also do NOT let it effect your schooling too much. Big HUGS!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Ok. Just now read this post. Andrea, stop it. Shawn does not have Leukemia. Just stop it. Calm down. Take a breath. The reason they got him the hell out of India is probably because the Spitals there are Sh*t..and they don't want to take any chances. Boy, somebody did not want him there nor you to visit him in India. Don't panic. He is freaking out big time right now prob thinking he might die and his entire future (read financial future) just went down the toilet. He's probably hella scared about losing you, thinking, how in the hell am I going to support this woman now that my future just got flushed and boy do I feel Sick, and Boy I'm I scared, and Boy this F***ing Sucks right now. When this happens to some people, men especially, they really freak out. He needs a rock right now. Be his rock. Remain calm (even if you are






inside) and feel like bursting out crying.Keep in touch often and be loving, supportive, strong. You have to be strong for th both of you now. And don't worry about having a place to stay in Texas when you go visit him. Something will work out. Heck, we'll take up a donation here at MUT and get you a motel room somewhere or something. Or we'll donate our air miles to you or something. Keep strong, honey.

couldn't have said it better than you Elizabeth!!!!!! Andi, give it a little time, let him get stabilized first! For all you know they were giving him the wrong insulin in India, and their hospitals aren't exactly high quality. Not to mention that once he's stable and is discharged from the hospital it'll be easier to talk things over and figure out where to go from there.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Arielle,i just logged into MuT to see how things were regarding your bf and yourself. It's only natural you are upset sweetie and you are only human and actually under the circumstances i think you are coping remarkably well.Once again i will say how loyal you are and how caring and concerned you are.Noone can fault you.

I know its a horrible stressful time for you,all i can say is our thoughts are with you and we all hope your bf makes a full recovery.I am sure he will and soon you will both be back together again and you will be telling us he's fine.

Stay strong and i will keep checking for any updates.I will say a prayer.You will get through this and your doing the right thing by being with friends and trying to occupy yourself rather than being worried and alone.

I hope that you see him soon and am sure you will.Hold on hon.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Andi (Jun 24, 2006)

ok a little update: one of his friends who was working with him in Vienna, but got injured and is now teaching at this base in Nort Carolina (I think itÂ´s in NC), wrote me a message on myspace. he said Shawn is a few rooms down from him (at the house they live in I guess) and heÂ´s doing good, he just has some appointments to go to (?). he gave me his work e-mail and promised to keep me posted since Shawn canÂ´t use the phone he had anymore (it was some internet attached phone)

at least I know heÂ´s not sick or anything!!!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh wow. My prayers go out to you and your BF.. there are many people living with diabetes and you and your BF will get through this.. try to stay positive!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 24, 2006)

Andi, has Shawn been in touch with you at all since then, either via phone or e-mail?


----------



## Pauline (Jun 24, 2006)

That's great news indeed,.at least you have heard he is doing fine (which must be a relief) and you have a point of contact. I hope he gets better soon.Take Care.


----------



## Maude (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, I'm glad for you he isn't in really terrible shape no more! Stay strong and I'll think hard about you guys. *hugs*


----------



## _withoutYou (Jun 25, 2006)

i'm so sorry that you're going through this! *hugs* i don't know what to say but this: everything is ALWAYS okay in the end, if it's not, then it's not the end.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Awwwww, I'm so sorry to hear this Andi! Try to keep your optimism though! I hope Shawn's okay, and I hope you still get to see him! Gotta love parents! Your dad only wants the best for you, and they never really know what we want anyway... No matter how old we are! My prayers are with you and Shawn sweetie! Please keep us informed on his condition. *Hugs*


----------



## touting (Jun 25, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your boyfriend. I will definitely keep you and Shawn lifted up in prayer.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 28, 2006)

just keep your head up, and hope for the best. he will get excellent care and most likely they can treat whatever this is. diabetes is extremely treatable. at least you know he is doing ok. sometimes it takes a lot more for others to get the sugar stabilized.


----------



## Pauline (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Arielle,how are you today? Have you heard any more news about your bf? I hope he is doing ok and getting better by the day and you are fine also.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm curious why you haven't spoken to him, that you had to talk to his friend?




i hope everything's okay.


----------



## Andi (Jun 28, 2006)

well so far he was able to write me a few emails (yahoo, hotmail and messengers are blocked at work for them) and I got to talk to him on yahoo messenger once at night. his friend has a computer in his room and whenever heÂ´s online he goes to get shawn so he and I can talk

he said heÂ´ll find out tomorrow for how long he has to stay (heÂ´s in Quantico, VA right now btw). also he found out his eye sight has already been affected, he will probably need glasses for reading and driving.

thatÂ´s why he said his diabetes is probably more aggressive, but he hasnÂ´t told me that much about his condition.

all the wounded soldiers from iraq are coming into this hospital as well so they are VERY busy and IÂ´m sure the docs there are no diabetes specialists cause they have to deal with other stuff there.

well he gave me a number to call (he said he tried to call me but it didnÂ´t work) and i`ll call him tonight to talk to him and then weÂ´ll hopefully know more tomorrow


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 28, 2006)

okay, so he's not back in texas yet. what kinda work is he doing? sorry, i'm just confused lol

well, please keep us updated. remember, we're here for you.


----------



## Andi (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* okay, so he's not back in texas yet. what kinda work is he doing? sorry, i'm just confused lol
well, please keep us updated. remember, we're here for you.

thanks, Jennifer. thatÂ´s why I love MuT!I have no idea why he said that those websites are blocked at work either. I thought heÂ´s not working there, maybe he meant that he can only use the work computers they have there. I guess he canÂ´t always use his friendÂ´s computer either cause he works during the day and I guess locks his room

yeah IÂ´m confused about a lot of things too sometimes but hopefully heÂ´ll be able to clear it all up soon. I know he doesnÂ´t really know much about his future plans either right now


----------



## tsims (Jun 29, 2006)

i am a little lost here, so forgive me if this is impossible, but can you can get him a laptop, so he can get online by himself. if his friends computer works maybe the could use his line, or better yet maybe it is wirless high speed system and he wont need a hard line. maybe ebay, or even someone here on MUT has old one their not using, it only has to be be for internet right?

i dont have a old one, but i would be happy to chip in with a donation to get you guys one. i am all for love.

the US has great hospitals and doctor, however i wish he was not in a miltary one, i have not real good luck with them, but that was a long time ago, so maybe it is different now.

LECTURE TIME:

you have got to get him to ask questions, he should know everY test and its outcome, he cannot wait for a doctor to tell him this and that. he is his only advocate and i am sorry to say it is not a good idea to put your health in the hands of doctors and just let it be. seriously you have to research your own illness and be educated. and both of you need to get involved.

get his butt to keep a jounal of everything , every test, every thing he does from the time he gets up to the time he goes to bed. all his symptoms, what he ate, what medication and dose, what the doctor said that day. bathroom trips etc... nothing left unrecorded. with this infromation you can start to find out what you are looking at and get some answers and treatments that might work.

i have said before, the place i have found for help with any illness is with people who have the same thing. i have learned so much about my thyroid disorder, and have found the right doctor , through that research who is helping me get well. with info from him in hand go to places like http://www.healthboards.com/boards

www.*webmd*.com

or look for yahoo groups , join several boards. you bascially have to be your own doctor. by the time you are done you should know more about dibetes than any doctor out there. i do know that diabetes and thyroid issues are treated by endocrinologist (sp) so if his illnes is anything like mine , doc tend to depend to much on lab work , instead of symptoms, but i dont know much about dieabtes , damn i cant even spell it.

gook luck andi and keep us updated, i will help any way i can

ts


----------



## Thais (Jul 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* at least I lost my optimism for now again. My bf (check this thread first if you havenÂ´t read it first)https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...28LONG%29.html

well first I got a call from my bf today saying he will be taken to the hospital in New Dehli for a couple of days to undergo further testings (he has been doing the insulin shots for 3 days, and his glucose levels were not controllable. His blood sugar would even increase to over 450 after the meal and after the shot! he constantly had to up the dose and it still didnÂ´t work as well

then he called me again and said theyÂ´re flying him back to the US TODAY to find out whatÂ´s wrong! At first they were gonna wait till heÂ´s stabilized (he lost a lot of weight and is not really in a good condition, but I guess well enough to fly him back) but now theyÂ´re flying him back the same day. I feel suspicious, like do they suspect something worse than diabetes? I know I shouldnÂ´t think of the worst but there are other diseases that are worse than diabetes that can cause hyperglycaemia as well.

Well he said theyÂ´re gonna cancel my plane ticket that he had booked for me to come see him in India for 3 weeks. theyÂ´re doing it through military so heÂ´s at least getting his money back. he said heÂ´s gonna wait till things clear up and then book a new ticket for me to the US. he said "donÂ´t worry youÂ´re gonna get to see me, whether itÂ´s in the hospital or somewhere else. but you canÂ´t stay as long as 3 weeks cause now IÂ´m gonna have to pay for it"...meaning in India I could have stayed somewhere for free but not in the US.

so I donÂ´t even know whatÂ´s going on. I canÂ´t handle any more bad news, IÂ´m under enough stress as it is. I know I have a bad way to deal with bad news but I already had a bad feeling too when my younger brother went to the hospital with head aches and got back being diagnosed with leukaemia.

well IÂ´ll keep you guys updated. IÂ´m gonna go bang my head against the wall now so I stop to worry about this all








I am sorry to hear that Andrea. If he is truly not responding to insulin, either he needs higher doses because he is a big guy (assuming) or because his pancreas was completely knocked out and he has no insulin of his own. The other possibility is that he may be forming antibodies against insulin, which is not unheard of. Do you know if he was using porcine or human insulin? If he was using the porcine insuline (which would be common in india), he can switch to human insulin and will probably be fine. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the 2 of you!





Originally Posted by *Arielle* well so far he was able to write me a few emails (yahoo, hotmail and messengers are blocked at work for them) and I got to talk to him on yahoo messenger once at night. his friend has a computer in his room and whenever heÂ´s online he goes to get shawn so he and I can talk
he said heÂ´ll find out tomorrow for how long he has to stay (heÂ´s in Quantico, VA right now btw). also he found out his eye sight has already been affected, he will probably need glasses for reading and driving.

thatÂ´s why he said his diabetes is probably more aggressive, but he hasnÂ´t told me that much about his condition.

all the wounded soldiers from iraq are coming into this hospital as well so they are VERY busy and IÂ´m sure the docs there are no diabetes specialists cause they have to deal with other stuff there.

well he gave me a number to call (he said he tried to call me but it didnÂ´t work) and i`ll call him tonight to talk to him and then weÂ´ll hopefully know more tomorrow

Did the ophtamologist tell him that his eye was affected by diabetes? Problems with vision are very common among all of us, but there is a difference between this and diabetic retinopathy. If he truly has diabetic retinopathy, it makes me think that he has had diabetes for quite some time (5-10 years) and didnt know about it. And if that is the case, maybe that is why he is requiring higher doses of insulin.


----------



## Andi (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* I am sorry to hear that Andrea. If he is truly not responding to insulin, either he needs higher doses because he is a big guy (assuming) or because his pancreas was completely knocked out and he has no insulin of his own. The other possibility is that he may be forming antibodies against insulin, which is not unheard of. Do you know if he was using porcine or human insulin? If he was using the porcine insuline (which would be common in india), he can switch to human insulin and will probably be fine. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the 2 of you!





Did the ophtamologist tell him that his eye was affected by diabetes? Problems with vision are very common among all of us, but there is a difference between this and diabetic retinopathy.

If he truly has diabetic retinopathy, it makes me think that he has had diabetes for quite some time (5-10 years) and didnt know about it. And if that is the case, maybe that is why he is requiring higher doses of insulin.

honestly he is not being informed well enough yet, at least thatÂ´s how it seems to me. he has to go to medical meetings where they always give him pieces of information but I guess the questions I ask him are too specific and he is a bit overwhelmed I guess.
all I know is they gave him a different, faster working type of insulin in the US and it seems to be working a lot better.

also he has to ask for an eye appointment there and I donÂ´t know if he had it yet. apparently they told him eye sight can get a bit worse at first because of the insulin (but according to my bf he noticed his eye sight got a bit worse already BEFORE he went to india and therefore before he started the insulin shots)

I donÂ´t think he has had diabetes for very long, they get pretty good check ups in the military...I think every 6months, with bloodwork, urine analysis and all that.

but one more thing IÂ´m worrying about...he got really drunk the other night (I got so mad reading that in his e-mail!!!) and when he got home his glucose was over 400 (although he had a shot before he went out). in the morning he woke up shaking, sweating and feeling horrible and it was at 86.

I mean how could he ever be that stupid? I wrote him an angry email *****ing at him how he could do that LOL I hope that was a lesson to him NOT to ever drink that much again with his condition. I guess he has a lot of learning to do, I hope he learns fast!!!


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this, Arielle! I hope everything turns out fine. I'll pray for all of you



:HUGS:


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW, i would've flipped! his whole illness is so shady, WHY would he do that?! alcohol makes EVERYTHING worse!!! grrr, i hope he doesn't do that again.

anyway, keep updating us. i hope everything's okay.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope &amp; pray your bf is okay. Just concentrate and keep up with is condtion. After he gets better than concentrate on the trip, you going to india, or usa. Just concentrate on his healtht and then you can talk it over with him.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

I am sooo sorry to hear all of this, Andi! *HUGS*


----------



## Andi (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* WOW, i would've flipped! his whole illness is so shady, WHY would he do that?! alcohol makes EVERYTHING worse!!! grrr, i hope he doesn't do that again.
anyway, keep updating us. i hope everything's okay.

I know, I canÂ´t wait till he calls me so I can yell at him LOL. I talked to his friend on IM and he promised heÂ´d watch out so that doesnÂ´t happen again. apparently he didnÂ´t even drink that much but it was enough to make him feel horrible. His friend was there to give him a piece of cake to bring his blood sugar back up and he thinks Shawn learned his lesson. hopefully! oh and apparently the docs had told him he can drink...wtf? I guess they meant like only ONE drink.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Andrea. Im sending my HUGS and LOVE to you.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I know, I canÂ´t wait till he calls me so I can yell at him LOL. I talked to his friend on IM and he promised heÂ´d watch out so that doesnÂ´t happen again. apparently he didnÂ´t even drink that much but it was enough to make him feel horrible. His friend was there to give him a piece of cake to bring his blood sugar back up and he thinks Shawn learned his lesson. hopefully! oh and apparently the docs had told him he can drink...wtf? I guess they meant like only ONE drink.





probably! i couldn't imagine the doc telling him to get drunk lol


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey sweetie, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through right now, but know that you are in my prayers. The upside is that because he's a marine he'll get good care and because of their frequent checkups they caught it quickly.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 4, 2006)

I am really sorry to hear about all that... I hope things will clear up soon and he will get better and you will be able to see him finally. Hang in there!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* WOW, i would've flipped!* his whole illness is so shady*, WHY would he do that?! alcohol makes EVERYTHING worse!!! grrr, i hope he doesn't do that again.
anyway, keep updating us. i hope everything's okay.

The whole thing sounds shady. Andi, why can't you somehow speak to Shawn in person? Even for two or three minutes? Maybe I'm not understanding it right. And he's still in VA, right? But they're not thinking about sending him back, are they? They have VA hospitals in Texas and doctors who know how to manage even serious cases of diabetes. Something just isn't adding up here. And I believe that Shawn is probably just as confused as you are. Are you at all in contact with his parents in Texas? Can you call them and ask...WTF is going on? Nothing weird, just like, if I can't speak to Shawn in person, can you (his mom and dad) give me an update? Even though they haven't met you yet, they do know about you, right? I would be losing my cookies, gf..losing my cookies.I know Shawn isn't supposed to drink..but remember what I said to you about being the strong one right now? I mean, hell, if he isn't even home in Texas with his family, he must be Really Down and Mentally F**ked Up right now, to say the least. And he prob. thinks he's going blind. I'd be getting drunk, too...you guys!! I've heard of testing love, but this is getting too much.

Originally Posted by *Thais* I am sorry to hear that Andrea. If he is truly not responding to insulin, either he needs higher doses because he is a big guy (assuming) or because his pancreas was completely knocked out and he has no insulin of his own. The other possibility is that he may be forming antibodies against insulin, which is not unheard of. Do you know if he was using porcine or human insulin? If he was using the porcine insuline (which would be common in india), he can switch to human insulin and will probably be fine. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the 2 of you!





Did the ophtamologist tell him that his eye was affected by diabetes? Problems with vision are very common among all of us, but there is a difference* between this and diabetic retinopathy.*

If he truly has diabetic retinopathy, it makes me think that he has had diabetes for quite some time (5-10 years) and didnt know about it. And if that is the case, maybe that is why he is requiring higher doses of insulin.

True Dat, Thais..True Dat. I'm going to ask my BF (who's an opthalmic surgeon) about this tonight..but it sounds like the whole situation right now is so unclear and muddled...that the lines of communication are so SNAFU'D. Plus the fact that the opinions on the level of care in the VA hospitals, um, vary.


----------



## Andi (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* The whole thing sounds shady. Andi, why can't you somehow speak to Shawn in person? Even for two or three minutes? Maybe I'm not understanding it right. And he's still in VA, right? But they're not thinking about sending him back, are they? They have VA hospitals in Texas and doctors who know how to manage even serious cases of diabetes. Something just isn't adding up here. And I believe that Shawn is probably just as confused as you are. Are you at all in contact with his parents in Texas? Can you call them and ask...WTF is going on? Nothing weird, just like, if I can't speak to Shawn in person, can you (his mom and dad) give me an update? Even though they haven't met you yet, they do know about you, right? I would be losing my cookies, gf..losing my cookies.I know Shawn isn't supposed to drink..but remember what I said to you about being the strong one right now? I mean, hell, if he isn't even home in Texas with his family, he must be Really Down and Mentally F**ked Up right now, to say the least. And he prob. thinks he's going blind. I'd be getting drunk, too...you guys!! I've heard of testing love, but this is getting too much.

True Dat, Thais..True Dat. I'm going to ask my BF (who's an opthalmic surgeon) about this tonight..but it sounds like the whole situation right now is so unclear and muddled...that the lines of communication are so SNAFU'D. Plus the fact that the opinions on the level of care in the VA hospitals, um, vary.

yes, Shawn is still in VA. since he doesntÂ´know if heÂ´ll stay and work at the base or get sent to texas or wherever he doesntÂ´have internet access in his room. his friend (who I know from Vienna) lives a few doors down the hall from shawnÂ´s room and has a computer so everything he sees me online he goes to see if shawn is there so we can talk on IM.no I am not in contact with his parents he is of course. his mom got him a cell phone that she is paying for. Shawn said heÂ´ll try to call me tomorrow. I called him one this cell phone twice from my parents house phone when I was staying with them (they will be mad when they get the bill LOL) but he didnÂ´t have much news to tell me. sure I could technically call him again but it would be from my cell and it would be hella expensive and my parents would be even more mad LOL

but yes he is very confused, he doesntÂ´know what will happen in his future. it seems like they wanna run all kinds of tests with him (and since the injured from Iraq also come into this hospital things run SLOW) and THEN inform him about everything.

I guess we both just have to wait to find out more. I know he is trying his best to keep me informed but his daily schedule is different from when he worked in India, he has to go to medical appointments and official appointments and the time difference sucks. so I usually stay up till around midnight which is when he gets out of work (he does office work there right now) so we can talk on IM.

I only think this is really testing my patience, I just wanna know every single detail about his medical condition and stuff (which I probably canÂ´t get from him cause he doesnÂ´t have the medical knowledge to answer all the questions IÂ´d have). and he only said to not worry about him drinking, he said that every once in a while he has to. I was just like WHATEVER...itÂ´s hard to have a serious conversation on IM LOL


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* yes, Shawn is still in VA. since he doesntÂ´know if heÂ´ll stay and work at the base or get sent to texas or wherever he doesntÂ´have internet access in his room. his friend (who I know from Vienna) lives a few doors down the hall from shawnÂ´s room and has a computer so everything he sees me online he goes to see if shawn is there so we can talk on IM.no I am not in contact with his parents he is of course. his mom got him a cell phone that she is paying for. Shawn said heÂ´ll try to call me tomorrow. I called him one this cell phone twice from my parents house phone when I was staying with them (they will be mad when they get the bill LOL) but he didnÂ´t have much news to tell me. sure I could technically call him again but it would be from my cell and it would be hella expensive and my parents would be even more mad LOL

but yes he is very confused, he doesntÂ´know what will happen in his future. it seems like they wanna run all kinds of tests with him (and since the injured from Iraq also come into this hospital things run SLOW) and THEN inform him about everything.

I guess we both just have to wait to find out more. I know he is trying his best to keep me informed but his daily schedule is different from when he worked in India, he has to go to medical appointments and official appointments and the time difference sucks. so I usually stay up till around midnight which is when he gets out of work (he does office work there right now) so we can talk on IM.

I only think this is really testing my patience, I just wanna know every single detail about his medical condition and stuff (which I probably canÂ´t get from him cause he doesnÂ´t have the medical knowledge to answer all the questions IÂ´d have). and he only said to not worry about him drinking, he said that every once in a while he has to. I was just like WHATEVER...itÂ´s hard to have a serious conversation on IM LOL

Oh, Ok. At least you have gotten to speak with him in person a couple of times. I had a totally different picture. Thanks for clearing that up. I imagined him completely bed-ridden (although how would get drunk if he were bed-ridden, Elisabeth?). But I had him in far worse shape than he is. I thought he was still in VA b/c he could not physically walk..or that his health was so bad they could not risk flying him to Texas. OK. He's ok enough to talk online and stuff..so that's cool. LOL about the cell phone costs. Is he at least happy to be on home soil and out of New Dehli? Did he at least sound (his voice) a little better when you talked to him? I'll bet he was very happy to hear from you.




I'm stil going to ask my BF, Kevin (his American Name) about this tonight.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* yes, Shawn is still in VA. since he doesntÂ´know if heÂ´ll stay and work at the base or get sent to texas or wherever he doesntÂ´have internet access in his room. his friend (who I know from Vienna) lives a few doors down the hall from shawnÂ´s room and has a computer so everything he sees me online he goes to see if shawn is there so we can talk on IM.no I am not in contact with his parents he is of course. his mom got him a cell phone that she is paying for. Shawn said heÂ´ll try to call me tomorrow. I called him one this cell phone twice from my parents house phone when I was staying with them (they will be mad when they get the bill LOL) but he didnÂ´t have much news to tell me. sure I could technically call him again but it would be from my cell and it would be hella expensive and my parents would be even more mad LOL

but yes he is very confused, he doesntÂ´know what will happen in his future. it seems like they wanna run all kinds of tests with him (and since the injured from Iraq also come into this hospital things run SLOW) and THEN inform him about everything.

I guess we both just have to wait to find out more. I know he is trying his best to keep me informed but his daily schedule is different from when he worked in India, he has to go to medical appointments and official appointments and the time difference sucks. so I usually stay up till around midnight which is when he gets out of work (he does office work there right now) so we can talk on IM.

I only think this is really testing my patience, I just wanna know every single detail about his medical condition and stuff (which I probably canÂ´t get from him cause he doesnÂ´t have the medical knowledge to answer all the questions IÂ´d have). and he only said to not worry about him drinking, he said that every once in a while he has to. I was just like WHATEVER...itÂ´s hard to have a serious conversation on IM LOL

okay, things are a lot clearer now LOL keep us posted!


----------



## Andi (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Oh, Ok. At least you have gotten to speak with him in person a couple of times. I had a totally different picture. Thanks for clearing that up. I imagined him completely bed-ridden (although how would get drunk if he were bed-ridden, Elisabeth?). But I had him in far worse shape than he is. I thought he was still in VA b/c he could not physically walk..or that his health was so bad they could not risk flying him to Texas. OK. He's ok enough to talk online and stuff..so that's cool. LOL about the cell phone costs. Is he at least happy to be on home soil and out of New Dehli? Did he at least sound (his voice) a little better when you talked to him? I'll bet he was very happy to hear from you.



I'm stil going to ask my BF, Kevin (his American Name) about this tonight.

Kevin..his american name? now you got ME confused my dear LOL. I only know his other german name but I had no idea he had another one



yeah thanks for asking, thatÂ´d be really helpful to know more from a real pro.

sorry about confusing everyone here LOL I guess I just had many things on my mind so I wasnÂ´t really clear I guess.

yeah Shawn is really happy to be away from India, he never liked it there in the first place (IÂ´m still a bit bummed I didnÂ´t get to visit him there cause we had everything planned in detail and I would have loved to see the Taj Mahal! but oh well)

well actually he sounded really happy the times I talked to him on the phone, and he is in fairly good shape I guess. he sounded worse when he was still in India mainly I guess cause the insulin he was getting there didnÂ´t work that well. so yeah he is working there, going out to eat every once in a while, now heÂ´s even fit enough to go to the gymn. he wants to gain weight and muscle back cause he hates being skinny so I guess if he can work out than he must be in a pretty good physical condition.

I think heÂ´s still in VA cause they donÂ´t know what to do with him yet??? I have no clue how the military handles these things...but apparently that process is kinda slow. oh and if I got it right they still want to enable him to step up to the next rank (Sergeant) because he was really close to becoming a Sgt before everything happened and now he only has to get a few things done till he gets the rank. I guess thatÂ´s pretty nice of them to let him do that before they eventually kick him out which he said is kind of certain


----------



## Pauline (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Andie,just a lil note to say Hi and ime glad you and your bf are feeling a lot better,i hope he comes home to you soon and his medical condition gets sorted and stablised. Its great you have been able to communicate with him as ime sure thats a relief to know he's fine.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* Kevin..his american name? now you got ME confused my dear LOL. I only know his other german name but I had no idea he had another one



yeah thanks for asking, thatÂ´d be really helpful to know more from a real pro.

sorry about confusing everyone here LOL I guess I just had many things on my mind so I wasnÂ´t really clear I guess.

yeah Shawn is really happy to be away from India, he never liked it there in the first place (IÂ´m still a bit bummed I didnÂ´t get to visit him there cause we had everything planned in detail and I would have loved to see the Taj Mahal! but oh well)

well actually he sounded really happy the times I talked to him on the phone, and he is in fairly good shape I guess. he sounded worse when he was still in India mainly I guess cause the insulin he was getting there didnÂ´t work that well. so yeah he is working there, going out to eat every once in a while, now heÂ´s even fit enough to go to the gymn. he wants to gain weight and muscle back cause he hates being skinny so I guess if he can work out than he must be in a pretty good physical condition.

I think heÂ´s still in VA cause they donÂ´t know what to do with him yet??? I have no clue how the military handles these things...but apparently that process is kinda slow. oh and if I got it right they still want to enable him to step up to the next rank (Sergeant) because he was really close to becoming a Sgt before everything happened and now he only has to get a few things done till he gets the rank. I guess thatÂ´s pretty nice of them to let him do that before they eventually kick him out which he said is kind of certain





ROTFL!!!! I call him Kevin because one time he put on a baseball cap backwards and said with a thick Swiss-German accent "Hi..my name is Kevin". You had to be there. It was cute. So now I tease him about when is he going to become an American rap star called Lil' Kevin??He thinks Kevin is, as he says, the most typical American name.

I will P.M. you what Kevin told me tonight.


----------



## svunt1 (Jul 5, 2006)

[[[hugs]]]


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 5, 2006)

Andi how's everything going?


----------



## saramy (Jul 6, 2006)

it is so important for you to keep a positive attitude. don't allow yourself to get to deep into worrying, it will only make you more miserable. i know that is easier said than done, but try to find peace within yourself and you will feel better. i say this b/c i used to worry about everything and finally realized i was tearing myself up and my family b/c i was always so miserable. keep the faith!!! i'm sure your boyfriend is in good hands and being taken care of. i come from a family of diabetes and myself had gestational diabetes with all 3 of my pregnancies. when your sugar levels get really high, sometimes it can take time to get it normalized, but it will get there.


----------



## Andi (Jul 8, 2006)

little *UPDATE*

I talked to Shawn on IM and he told me he has to stay in Quantico for at least 6months, up to a year. I donÂ´t know if thatÂ´s good or bad for me and him though, LOL. but at least itÂ´s finally some NEWS!!!

He said there is a huge waiting list on the medical board there. in the meantime he does the office work, physical fitness tests and other stuff he did before too. heÂ´s just getting payed less compared to his old job as a security guard.

so basically they have to examine/interview a lot of people before itÂ´s ShawnÂ´s turn and then they decide whether he is healthy and fit enough to stay with the marines. HeÂ´ll have like 2 medical appointments a month, for check ups I guess.

donÂ´t ask me why it takes THAT long. IÂ´ll see if I find out how the military operates LOL..but he said there are other people on the list for whom a decision has to be made more urgently so I guess he is at the bottom of the waiting list.

at least he can buy a car now and I think he is gonna move off base sometime since on base itÂ´s difficult for him to keep up his modified diet.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 15, 2006)

how did i miss that post? sorry so late...

i'm glad you spoke to him and he knows what's going on, or maybe just a little more than he did before. is he feeling okay?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 18, 2006)

wow, what a headache...Is he planning on coming back to Austria at some point?


----------



## Andi (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* how did i miss that post? sorry so late...
i'm glad you spoke to him and he knows what's going on, or maybe just a little more than he did before. is he feeling okay?

yes he does now, heÂ´s going to diabeticÂ´s classes and learns more about carb counting and stuff.he was in a really dangerous situation though a few days ago. he was close to a hypoglycaemic coma after a physical fitness test. the docs said he could have passed out/fallen into a coma if his adrenaline wasnÂ´t still so high from the run. that was so scary and I hope it never happens again!!!

other than that heÂ´s working on getting me over there, as soon as he moved into his own apartment. he also got a car there. IÂ´m sure itÂ´ll work out, he always works it out somehow. I canÂ´t wait to see him!!


----------



## Pauline (Jul 19, 2006)

Good Luck Andie..i hope you see him soon.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* yes he does now, heÂ´s going to diabeticÂ´s classes and learns more about carb counting and stuff.he was in a really dangerous situation though a few days ago. he was close to a hypoglycaemic coma after a physical fitness test. the docs said he could have passed out/fallen into a coma if his adrenaline wasnÂ´t still so high from the run. that was so scary and I hope it never happens again!!!

other than that heÂ´s working on getting me over there, as soon as he moved into his own apartment. he also got a car there. IÂ´m sure itÂ´ll work out, he always works it out somehow. I canÂ´t wait to see him!!

yay, that sounds great. i hope it works out for you, too! i know it will




i'm glad he's more aware of the illness! hopefully that thing won't happen again.


----------

